# apache22 /usr/local/etc/apache22/Includes sometimes does not work



## mfaridi (May 5, 2010)

I install apache22 with php5 , and install joomla , squirrielmail , gallery and ...
for each of these service I make conf files 

```
/usr/local/etc/apache22/Includes
```
for example joomla.conf 
but today I install phpbb3 and make ppgbb.conf in

```
/usr/local/etc/apache22/Includes
```
but when I go to firefox and type
http://192.168.0.xx/phpbb
I see this error 

```
NOT FOUND
The requested URL /phpbb/ was not found on this server
```
and I see this error in 

```
tail -f /var/log/httpd-error.log
```
like this 

```
[error] [client 192.168.0.xx] File does not exist: /usr/local/www/apache22/data/phpbb
```
but when I move phpbb.conf from 

```
/usr/local/etc/apache22/Includes
```
to

```
/usr/local/etc/apache22/httpd.conf
```
it work good 
this is happen for 
nagios 
fruity
awstats
smokeoing

I want all web service work from conf file in

```
/usr/local/etc/apache22/Includes
```

How I can solve this problem ?


----------



## SirDice (May 5, 2010)

mfaridi said:
			
		

> How I can solve this problem ?


Fix your httpd.conf. The last line should look like this:

```
Include etc/apache22/Includes/*.conf
```


----------



## mfaridi (May 5, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Fix your httpd.conf. The last line should look like this:
> 
> ```
> Include etc/apache22/Includes/*.conf
> ```



I have it 
this is last line

```
<IfModule ssl_module>
SSLRandomSeed startup builtin
SSLRandomSeed connect builtin
</IfModule>

Include etc/apache22/Includes/*.conf
```

I said before some service work with Include


----------



## mfaridi (May 6, 2010)

after update all ports and reinstall apache22 , php5 , php5-extension and reinstall all service run by apache like nagios , phpbb , and ,,,
everything are ok right now ,
I do not understand what was problem


----------

